# pic of my parrot eating.....



## Iluvemturts (Oct 15, 2007)

My daughter wasn't tooo happy having to share her watermelon 
This is Sugar my Jardine parrot. Sugar just removed my nose bone (nose ring)and I thought swallowed it. Thankfully she just had it in her beak and when I made the get down she dropped it.....whew! I got to be careful , she's quick lol
[IMG=640x480]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/ILUVENTURTS/100_0965.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cvalda (Oct 15, 2007)

ROFL That's a great picture! Your daughter's expression is priceless!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Oct 15, 2007)

She sure likes her watermelon


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

She removed it from your nose while you were wearing it? Or was it laying somewhere?

My sister-in-law has a bird, a bit smaller parrot then yours, not sure of the type. When we visit, I have to hide my turtle necklace inside my shirt or he goes for it.

Pretty bird and your daughter's expression is great! Good capture.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not sure who was planning to win out on the rest of the watermelon but from the look on her face you daughter was determined it was going to be her. What a cutie.


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL That is a GREAT pic!! Too cute and the expression on your daughters face is precious!! She is adorable..and the birdie is pretty too!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you scrapbook? I am a big scrapper and that would make for a great page!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks all for your nice comments.

The nose ring (bone) was in my nose when Sugar pulled it out...she was quick so it didnt hurt.

I dont scrapbook. Ive tried it, but I would need to have a whole room dedicated totally for scrapbooking...With all the torts - I have no more room

Caris won the rest of the watermellon LOL


----------



## Itort (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a grey that could remove an earring before you could say ear. Painlessly. Also had a milk got that did the same thing, not painless. Didn't where jewelry while milking.


----------

